# Piranha Rage!



## flow (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi,
This is a video of 15 rbp feeding on live fish (i know some people don't recommend it, but i rarely feed them once or twice every month or couple):


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

holy crap....


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Cool kick ass video!...IMO, nothing wrong with it!...







.....As most people already know, I have no problems whatsoever with live feedings....The only thing I don't condone is feeding huge mice or rats...







....Pinkies are great also because they are very small and usually get devoured within seconds!...Anyhow, thanks for sharing!...


----------



## flow (Jun 25, 2010)

thanks for reply , im feeding them shrimps and sometimes i hand feed them


----------



## frantzml1982 (Jan 12, 2005)

Nice video thanks for sharing


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

That was a big koi... They tore him up, but the video ended a bit abruptly IMO... was looking to see if they finished it off...


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Smoke said:


> the video ended a bit abruptly IMO.....


His mum came in the room and smacked his arse for being such a cruel child


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Maybe we have to email him to see the ending


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

The only problem i have with live feeders is the risk to introduce non apparent parasites and illness to your Ps... Other than that, your fish your call...


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

i would rather get eaten by a great white shark then a shoal of those


----------



## flow (Jun 25, 2010)

At the end it was only the head and it was still opening its mouth, until they took the eye off and left the head there i had to remove it, weird thing i think when they bit its belly something looks like small dark orange eggs came out, but they ate half of that also.


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

I m gonna report this to police....murderer....


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

none of my P's have tasted live since i have owned them,but............


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

thanks for sharing but im completely against live food especially meals that are way to big for them


----------



## flow (Jun 25, 2010)

bob351 said:


> thanks for sharing but im completely against live food especially meals that are way to big for them


ok your


----------

